# How do i rescue a stray dog?



## jeckstone (May 4, 2013)

Its always been my dream to personally rescue a dog and take care of it (vet bills etc) and i was wondering where i could find dogs in need that arent already in pounds of shelters in contra costa county in california. Thanks for any info you are able to provide!


----------



## RawPitbulls (Feb 7, 2013)

Friend me on facebook. Ajax Crossposter. I've got the Nike swoosh as my profile picture. You'll be connected to hundreds of dogs, and people to help you on your search.


----------

